# Wildsau Hardride / bräuchte Hilfe bei den Parts



## WildsauHardride (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

bin dabei, mir meine Wildsau aufzubauen.

Ich Bike noch nicht so lang und kenne mich auch eher schlecht, mit den Parts aus...gibt ja auch eine sehr groÃe Auswahl an Teilen.

Ich mÃ¶chte die Wildsau eher zum Enduro hinn aufbauen da ich auch sehr viel Uphill fahre.
Sollte dabei aber auch noch Reserven fÃ¼r den Bike Park haben.
Springen tuhe ich eigl. auch ganz gerne mal...wird aber bei 2m Drops bleiben.

KÃ¶nnt Ihr mir vll. Teile empfehlen, die Leicht aber trotzdem Stabiel sind?

Habe fÃ¼r den Rahmen jetzt nichts, auÃer eine Kurbel und einen Steuersatz.

Bin noch in Ausbildung und habe daher auch nicht so viel Geld Ã¼ber.

Das wÃ¼rde ich etwa einplanen: (bei Gabel und Bremsen, wÃ¼rde ich Gebrauchte nehmen)

Gabel      -400â¬
LaufrÃ¤der -350â¬
Bremsen  -250â¬

Sonst wÃ¤re ich auch dankbar wenn Ihr mir Schalthebel, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und KefÃ¼ empfehlen wÃ¼rdet.
Habe vorn eine 2fach Kurbel.

GruÃ Marc


----------



## michar (3. August 2009)

Gabel :  Fox 36 R/RC2 talas oder float.float hat halt noch paar gramm weniger..bei ebay oder hier im bikemarkt als um die 400 euro zu haben!
 alternativ ne rs lyrik coil/solo air oder auch ne marzocchi 66sl z.b...super gabel...marzocchi bitte aber nur bis baujahr 2007!

laufraeder: bei chainreactioncycles.com nen satz hope basteln...sun mtx oder mavic ex..man kann auch leichtere felgen nehmen..allerdings wuerd ich mir keine dt swiss reinhauen..die sind doch schnell eckig...
bremsen: geschmackssache...wenns bisschen haerter sein soll ne avid code..ansonsten tuts auch ne juicy 7, ne magura louise oder ne formula k24! shimano bremsen sind auch zu empfehlen..wie z.b die xt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (3. August 2009)

Hi,

Alutech hat ja auch Felgen...taugen die was?

Die  MX32-26 Felge, würde mir schon gefallen.

Ansonsten fand ich die, Sixpack Kamikaze auch ganz gut.

Gruß
*
*


----------



## Klappfallscheib (3. August 2009)

Gabel: Suntour Durolux passt gut rein und kostet neu 400. Soll von der Funktion her auch gut sein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. August 2009)

*Gabel:*
66 RC2X oder RC2 ETA gebraucht beide um die 400 Euro. 
KEINE Durolux, die kann mit dem Hinterbau niemals mithalten.

*Kassette:*
SLX 11-28 

*Umwerfer:* 
SLX 2 Fach Downswing

*Kefü:*
reicht bei 2fach z.B. ne Shaman Enduro

*Schaltwerk:*
XT Medium Cage oder irgendein anderes Medium Cage

Rest ad Gusto
Welchen Dämpfer hast du verbaut?


----------



## WildsauHardride (3. August 2009)

Hi,

hinten ist ein manitou swinger 6 drinn.

Würde ein Shimano Saint GS Schaltwerk, auch gehen?

Gruß


----------



## robertg202 (4. August 2009)

Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Schalthebel: Shimano SLX - reicht leicht und viel billiger als Saint!
Ritzelpaket: Deore oder sowas - halt was günstiges. 
Gabel: da würde ich eher noch investieren: Jürgen von Alutech verkauft immer wieder einmal Gabeln ab.
Was sehr genial gehen soll: Rock Shox Domain 318: die ist günstig, brutal stabil und funktioniert super. 
Wennst Du eher uphill-lastig bist: die U-Turn mit 160mm Federweg. Bei eher downhill-lastig: die 180mm (gibt es nicht mit U-Turn Höhenverstellung).
Die Lyrik ist halt schon auf der leichten Seite und preislich weit höher. 

Laufräder: die Veltec-DH-Naben mit Sun Single-Trail Felgen. Kostet ca. 190 auf bike-mailorder.de
stabiler und schwerer: die Veltec-DH-Naben mit Excalibur-DH-Felgen. 
Das bei den Laufrädern gesparte Geld investier lieber in die Gabel. 

Bremsen: Shimano Saint. Genial und halbwegs günstig zu erstehen (320 mit allem drum und dran wenn man ein bißchen sucht). 
Oder die Avid Code. Die Juicy 7 hätte mir persönlich zu wenig Power.


----------



## S.Jay (4. August 2009)

Hallo,28
habe selbst Alutech Laufräder allerdings neue FX 28 oder so, jedenfalls hat er die noch nicht auf der Homepage und die 1970er Naben, echt edel die Dinger. Aber am Besten nicht verzagen Jürgen fragen.
Gruß und ride wild and free


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. August 2009)

Hi,

dachte jetzt an die zusammenstellung, da ich jetzt ein Saint Schaltwerk habe.

- Saint Schaltwerk
- Saint Schalthebel
- SLX 11-28 Kassette

Beim Umwerfer bin ich mir nicht so sicher...gibt es überhaupt einen Saint 2fach Umwerfer?

Bei den Schalthebeln von Saint, habe ich auch noch keinen 2fach gefunden...benutzt Ihr dann einfach die 3fach?

Gruß


----------



## rsu (4. August 2009)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Bei den Schalthebeln von Saint, habe ich auch noch keinen 2fach gefunden...benutzt Ihr dann einfach die 3fach?



Nimm einfach 3-fach Schalthebel (keine Ahnung ob es 2-fach gibt). Die Anpassung erfolgt über die Anschlagschrauben des Umwerfers, damit ist der 3-te Gang dann nicht schaltbar.


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. August 2009)

Achso...also könnte man dann 3 fach Schalthebel und auch 3 fach Umwerfer nehmen?
Dan halt den Anschlag nur ändern, das der 3 Gang wegfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (4. August 2009)

hab ich bei mir so auch gemacht, mit nem ganz normalen X-9 system geht einwandfrei.


----------



## rsu (4. August 2009)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Dan halt den Anschlag nur ändern, das der 3 Gang wegfällt?


Genau


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. August 2009)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dachte jetzt an die zusammenstellung, da ich jetzt ein Saint Schaltwerk habe.
> 
> ...



das geht so.
Jo, es soll einen Saint 2fach Umwerfer geben, aber wie ich Shimano kenne ist der 95,5% baugleich mit dem SLX. Jener funktioniert übrigens überaus gut und knackig, scheint wohl daran zu liegen das die Dinger nur 2fach schalten sollen und einen verkleinerten seeeeehr steifen Käfig haben. 

Wenn du aufs Budget schielst solltest du aber einfach SLX Schalter nehmen und mit XT Schaltwerk kombinieren.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Links fahr ich einfach 3fach X.9 mit 2 Fach Umwerfer, hab den ersten Gang totgestellt, zwoter Gang ist 22, dritter Gang ist 36. Funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Erster Gang schaltet dann halt einfach ins nichts, mach aber nix weil man den Käfig ja so einstellen kann das er überm 22er bleibt (unterer Anschlag).


----------



## Marina (5. August 2009)

hier ein nettes angebot zum thema bremse: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/202089


----------



## S.Jay (5. August 2009)

Ach so Bremsen. Schau mal bei nubuk-bikes.de rein, da gibts die Magura louise Bat Komplett für 219 Euro


----------



## WildsauHardride (15. August 2009)

Hi,

erstmal danke, für die vielen Antworten!

Jetzt stehe ich wieder vor dem nächsen kleinem Problem...
Ich möchte mir eine Gabel kaufen, aber weiss nicht ob ich ein 1 1/8  oder 1.5 Kopfrohr habe.

Wie kann ich das ausmessen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (15. August 2009)

das siehste normal. 1.5" rohre sind siemlich monströs.





das ist zwar ein E2-Steurrohr, jedoch hat dieses oben 1 1/8" und unten 1.5", vergleich einfach, welchem es näher kommt, dann hast es. Aber ne Hardride hat in den meisten Fällen eher 1 1/8".


----------



## robertg202 (16. August 2009)

1,5" = Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs ist 38,1mm
1 1/8"= Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs ist 28,7mm


----------



## S.Jay (16. August 2009)

Äh ich glaube Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs ist falsch.
Ich denke es ist der Außendurchmesser des Gabelschaftes oder eben halt der Innendurchmesser des Steuersatzes gemeint, welcher mit 1,5" oder 1 1/8" angegeben wird. Nur nicht das er das falsche Maß nimmt und sich dann wundert.


----------



## robertg202 (17. August 2009)

äh.....stimmt, danke. Kleiner Denkfehler......
Also gemeint ist der Aussendurchmesser des Gabelschaftes, nicht der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres.
Aber: wenn das Steuerrohr weniger als 38,1mm Innendurchmesser hat und unten und oben gleich ist: dann 1 1/8". 
Wenns unten wesentlich grösser als oben ist: E2
Wenn unten und oben mehr als 38,1": dann ist es 1,5".
Stimmt das jetzt so?


----------



## S.Jay (17. August 2009)

ja klingt prinzipiell plausibel, aber ich weiß nicht ob ein 1 1/8" Steuerrrohr ohne Steuersatz nicht schon Größer als 38,1mm ist.
Ich will jetzt halt auch net de Erbsenzähler machen, aber so könnte es trotztdem passieren, das er sich vertut.
Wobei wenn ich so darüber nachdenke hätte dann der Steuersatz ne Wandstärke von mehr als 5mm und das glaub ich mal nicht.
Also yes you can.
Gruß und ride free


----------



## WildsauHardride (19. August 2009)

Hi,

welche länge müsste ein Gabelschaft noch haben, damit er in die Wildsau passt?

Mein Vorbau ist 4cm hoch.


Gruß


----------



## WildsauHardride (19. August 2009)

Hi,

welche länge müsste ein Gabelschaft noch haben, damit er in die Wildsau passt?

Mein Vorbau ist 4cm hoch.


Gruß


----------



## robertg202 (20. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wie lang dein Steuerrohr beim Fahrrad ist und wie hoch Dein Steuerlager baut. 
Normalerweise ist das Kopfrohr 120mm lang und der 1 1/8" Steuersatz von Alutech baut 30mm hoch = 150mm für Rahmen+Steuerlager. Dann noch 40mm für Deinen Vorbau und 10mm Reserve (falls doch was nicht so ganz so ist wie man es sich vorstellt) = 200mm. So ungefähr halt.


----------



## WildsauHardride (21. August 2009)

Hab jetzt eine mit 22cm bestellt, das reicht dann ja gut.

Bei den Steuersätzen gibt es ja verschiedene Sorten.

Ahead Steuersatz, OnePointFive, Integriert und Semiintegriert

Ich denke mal, in ein meine Wildsau müsste ein Ahead Steuersatz oder?

Gruß Marc


​ 

*
*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2009)

Aheadsteuersatz, ich empfehle Reset. Einpresstiefe beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (22. August 2009)

Der Reset sieht echt gut aus, kannte den noch gar nicht...Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. August 2009)

bester Steuersatz den du für Geld kaufen kannst, braucht sich vor King und co nicht zu verstecken. Bitte beachte jedoch die Einpresstiefe von 25mm.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WildsauHardride (13. September 2009)

Hi,

habe derzeit einen 10x135mm Schnellspanner in meiner Alutech Wildsau.
Kann ich auch eine 12x135mm Steckachse, von Alutech einbauen?

Gruß


----------



## Piefke (13. September 2009)

Mit anderen Ausfallenden schon.


----------



## WildsauHardride (13. September 2009)

Wie meinste das mit anders Ausfallenden?

Theoretisch müsste man die Aufnahme im Durchmesser doch nur um 2mm vergrößern.
Material ist dort eigl. genug vorhanden, so das die 2mm nichts beeinträchtigen würden.


Gruß


----------



## Piefke (13. September 2009)

Die Ausfallenden für Steckachse sehen anders aus:


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

stehe immer noch vor dem Problem mit meiner Achse...
Habe eine 10x135er Schnellspanner Achse.
Finde dafür aber kaum passende Naben, nur die von Alutech selbst.
Bei manchen Shops steht bei den Naben auch, zB. nur für Schnellspanner...Da weiss ich dann aber auch nicht welcher es dann wäre.

Hatte eigl. die Hope pro2 Nabe ganz gerne nur weiss ich nicht ob die passen.

Oder könnte ich auch einfach eine Schraubachse nehmen?

Wenn einer passende Naben, für  FR und DH kennt, bitte posten!


----------



## Piefke (4. Oktober 2009)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Habe eine 10x135er Schnellspanner Achse.
> Finde dafür aber kaum passende Naben, nur die von Alutech selbst.



Da wären:
- Shimano XT
- Hope Pro 2
- Veltec DH HR
...


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. Oktober 2009)

Welches Modell der Hope pro2 denn?

Wollte in dem Shop hier, mehrere sachen bestellen, die haben auch die Hope Nabe.
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...cts_id=1199&osCsid=qjvevqr6o205p9vld8r51fmqu7

Soll ich beim bestellen dann angeben, das die Nabe für 10x135mm Ssp sein soll?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (4. Oktober 2009)

Genau diese Nabe passt, gibt´s hier übrigens deutlich preiswerter.


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke erstmal 

Hilfe bräuchte ich noch beim Innenlager.

Habe eine Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel, mit ISIS.
Passen würde das Truvativ Howitzer Team, welches es aber in verschiedenen ausführungen gibt.

Zusätzlich zu den verschiedenen Gehäusebreiten, gibt es noch welche mit E-typ.

Welches würde denn passen?
Wenn jemand die Gehäusebreite, von der Hardride Wildsau weiss, bitte posten 

Gruß


----------



## Piefke (4. Oktober 2009)

Gehäusebreite: 73 mm


----------



## WildsauHardride (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe mir jetzt einen Laufradsatz, mit Hope pro2 Naben bestellt.

Die Jungs vom Shop haben mich jetzt gefragt ob ich einen normalen 10x135mm Schnellspanner oder einen 10x135mm Oversize Schnellspanner habe.

Habe den von Alutech, ist das ein normaler oder schon Oversize?

Gruß


----------

